# Lead Guitarist Needed for Toronto Hard Rock Band



## JamesZhan (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi all,

We are a downtown Toronto hard rock band, working on our debut EP which hopefully will be released in August. We are now in great need of a lead guitarist who is willing to gig with us, to commit, to be our long term band member and to write music with us. We are hoping to gig as much as possible starting August to promote our EP.

Our music is a blend of rock and metal. You can check out the demos from out EP here. Please note that they are unmixed and the vocals will be re-recorded with a new vocalist.

Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the track Illusion, nice work.


----------

